# what Gear do yall use (inshore)



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2008)

most of the guys I fish with (includeing me)we use penn spinning reels and allstar rods for inshore what do yall use >


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2008)

I use Diawa Coastal Baitcasters.  I hate spinning reels.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks to Volguy (Todd), I've got Steve Broadwell making me a couple new 7 foot spinning rods that I'm going to couple with new Diawa Tierra's 4000 series spinning reels purchased from Hammonds for use with Redfish in s/w and Stripers in freshwater.  IF you want them specifically for redfish where you may be casting all day long, you may want to consider downsizing to the 2500 or 3000 series reels to lighten the overall weight of the rig.  I went a little heavier for the added line capacity for use with Stripers although it is probably over kill on my part.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Apr 8, 2008)

Stradic 4000 on 8' St. Croix Tidemaster I use when live baiting for reds and snook.


----------



## SeaNile (Apr 8, 2008)

I use ABU baitcasters and the cheapest rods that I can buy.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 8, 2008)

The best fishermen I know use penn No7 and eagalclaw rods.
the P7 (I think that's the one) is a baitcaster w/ a level wind...that the handle spins during the cast...crazy.

I have Abu's on uglyS 7.5 med heavys
and Bait runners on finnor 6.6s.
I broke a rod in bocaG, went to the Kmart and they had 2 FN spinning rods...for $9. I asked NOTHING.
The walmart "black beauty" is an uglystick fast taper.I think the penn captiva is an ugly also. The reels last 4 trips but the rod/combo is cheaper than the rod by themselves.
All my heavy stuff are monsters from the past(garage sales)
I have a penn 9/0 w/ 4 miles(?) of 90lb....leader?we don't need no stinkin leader.
Cobia hate it.
cw


----------



## germag (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a Stradic 4000FI with a St Croix 7' 0" MHF for spinning gear and a Curado 200DHSV with a St Croix 6' 6" MHF for baitcasting gear.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugly Stick man myself.. You just can't beat em for the price!! Ambassador for my baitcasters and shimano's for my spinning.


----------



## marine3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugly Stick Intercoastal and Ambassador Baitcasters.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 9, 2008)

2000 stratic and a 7' basspro graphite rod (stiff)


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2008)

Whichever rods and reels I can get to in my pile of junk without breaking my neck '-)


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 9, 2008)

Any 7 to 7.5 foot rod I can find with a good limber tip and plenty of backbone. But the reels are always going to be Shimano Stradics or Symetres 2500 to 4000.


----------



## jdkelly12 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stradic 4000 or Sustain 4000 on a 7' st Croix Tidemaster or a 7' All Star.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 9, 2008)

Okuma Epixor EF-20 with 20lb powerpro and a 6'6" ugly stick.  If I need to work around docks, I'll upsize to an EF-30 and 30lb powerpro with a 7' ugly stick.


----------



## huntininmilan (Apr 10, 2008)

mostly shimano reels stradic 4000's on allstar rods 7' mh, just bought the new shimano rod and reel combo with the rapala lures subwalkers i believe for reds, snook, and trout....nice setup 7' mh rod and shimano symetre4000 reel i think....love my flats fishing mosquito lagoon 40 min away!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheapest spinning reel skakespeare makes, and good med action 7 ft rod.   Salt water gets them all sooner or later and the fish don't know what reeled them in.


----------



## grim (Apr 11, 2008)

I use stradics and curados.  Rods tend are mostly shimanos too - convergence, clarus and compre.  As my older shakespeares and berkleys break, I have been replacing with shimanos and one quantum.  I've been looking at st croix and falcon, but cant quite talk myself into it yet.  I have been impressed with the clarus rods as a good price for a low-ish weight for the price rod.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 22, 2008)

marine3 said:


> Ugly Stick Intercoastal and Ambassador Baitcasters.



Ditto


----------



## anglerdawg (Apr 22, 2008)

mitchell 300 and 7 foot fenwick i made myself.probably get a lot of arguements but its very hard to beat a 300.lol im from the old school


----------



## alphachief (Apr 23, 2008)

Mitchell 300 and a 7' St. Croix M/H rod.


----------



## huntmstr (Apr 24, 2008)

Live bait pitching, Abu 6500 on matching 7.5 Abu rods, live bait soaking, Shimano Symetry 2000 or 4000 on matching Symetry rods in 7', beach fishin live baits Shimano bait runner 4500 on All Star 8' med-heavy action, soft plastics and jigs, Symetry 2000 on 6.5' matchng rod, plugs and jerk baits- Calcutta on 7' Loomis.


----------



## germag (Apr 24, 2008)

huntmstr said:


> Live bait pitching, Abu 6500 on matching 7.5 Abu rods, live bait soaking, Shimano Symetry 2000 or 4000 on matching Symetry rods in 7', beach fishin live baits Shimano bait runner 4500 on All Star 8' med-heavy action, soft plastics and jigs, Symetry 2000 on 6.5' matchng rod, plugs and jerk baits- Calcutta on 7' Loomis.



I've never seen a Shimano Symetre rod. I've seen Crucials, and Compres and Calcuttas and a bunch of others, but never a Symetre. I might be interested in picking one up though, if I can find one. Where did you buy them? I can't find it listed anywhere.


----------



## Juan De (Apr 24, 2008)

Penn Sargus Baitcaster/ Penn Spinfisher   with an Ugly stick Rod is always a good way to go .


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 24, 2008)

Shimano Sustain 2500 FE on a Falcon Original 8-17# (7') with 10# power pro and a Shimano Stradic 3000 FI on a Star Stellarlite 8-14" (7') with 10# Suffix performance braid glow orange.


----------



## Corey (Apr 24, 2008)

Cant go wrong with a Abu and Ugly.


----------



## Bobhica (Apr 24, 2008)

> what do yall use >


........obviously all the wrong stuff!


----------

